# We Broke the Counter!



## Lifeling

We broke the counter... ERR 2!... thats a whole lot of visits tho! Muhaha I feel so evil... Ive never seen a busted counter like that... Um so what do we do now? Anyway I Just thought that was hilarious and I wanted everyone to notice... yeah so um... ha... *hides*


----------



## Celebthôl

LMAO uh oh  this isnt good


----------



## Lifeling

Wow... it's gone


----------



## Lifeling

Why dont you just put a one in front of the counter graphic and then just start over


----------



## Aulë

Yay!
We cracked a MILLION HITS!!


----------

